# inside corner finish



## coupe (Apr 14, 2009)

I posted yesterday on general disscusion. I have seen tapers on my last two jobs useing inside corner bead. It is plastic and it glues to the inside corner just like you would glue bullnose to the outside corners. They said it gives perfect inside coners and it can be used on the inside corners of the room as well as the perimeter of the cieling to wall. It was a first for me to see this done. Is this inside corner bead what every one is going to, can any one tell me pros and cons of it. Secondly I know that their are five levels of finish. Generally i hear mudders refer to a good level four if its smooth walls and the customer wants it really nice. One replie i recieved from my other post was that switching up the paint will make seams stand out. His statement was that going from flat so satin or gloss will magnify seems and make agood taper look like a hack. This summer I plan to frame up a new home for my family. My wife likes the satin or cashmere finishes offered today because of easy cleaning. I want to know is my finish going to need to be a level five to keep from seeing every seam in the house. And correct me if i am wrong but i believe you use a thinned coat of topping mud and skim the entire wall to achieve this. If so My wife will Crap at the cost of the mud and tape bids. Anyway asking what is still the best methods to further educate myself when obtaining quotes. I like the small jobs a whole house is out for me some of you pros probably consider a house a little job next to big commercial jobs.
Coupe


----------

